# proud flesh -- how to treat it?



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

It isn't one of my horses that has it, if it were i would have the vet out asap. I went out to see my friend the other day and she wanted me to see her mare all shed out. About a week ago her mare and triped while they were out on a ride and fell and messed her knee's up pretty bad. the left knee seams okay and is healing good. but the right defiantly has the starting of proud flesh... i told her she should really have a vet come out and look at it but they cant afford another vet bill. (she got one of her horses gelded and the stitches came out and the vet couldn't save him. big mess) i dont really know alot about proud flesh except what i have read online. has anyone on here delt with proud flesh? any tips i can give her without her having to call the vet? i already told her she's going to have to clean the wound really good and cut back the extra tissue, witch hopefully wont be too painful for the mare, i also read online that *Equaide works really good and is alot less painfull?* really if she were my horse i would have had the vet out right after she got hurt... but thats just me. any help you guys might have that i can pass on to her would be wonderful! thanks!! i can get pics of her knee's if needed.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

This horse has sustained what is known as 'broken knees' it doesn't necessarily mean that the bones are broken. It really needs veterinary attention. 

Here is a VERY good article from the most famous English horse magazine - 'Horse & Hound':

Understanding broken knees - Horses for sale, Equestrian news - Horse & Hound


----------



## aynelson (Jun 13, 2009)

The vet needs to come out. Proud flesh usually needs to be removed in order for the wound to heal. Plus, she needs to dress the wound properly (so that proud flesh does not develop again). I bet the vet will show her how to do that. If money is an issue, I am sure the vet will arrange for a payment plan or something. Good luck!


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

well, two years ago, my mare got loose and i had to chase her down on the quad because in saskatchewan its just wide open plains where i live, anyway, i was on the road driving and she was in the field running and she decided to run over the road and into the next field and as she did this she cut her right hind cannon bone wide open. So finally after i caught her,i only noticed that she cut her leg because before it wasnt bleeding or anything, i guess because of all the adrenaline in her body and everything she wasnt in pain, but after when we got home, she couldnt even stand on her leg and it was swollen like a balloon. so i put some sort of veteranian cream on her leg ( she tore it so bad that the muscle was hanging out )and washed it out and bandaged it up. everyday day i did this for about a week and finally the swelling went down. we gave her a tetnus shot because she cut her leg on a metal culvert and after that i stopped bandaging it so that a scab could form over her leg,otherwise it would just stay soft all the time because air wouldnt be able to get to it. luckily for me though, this happened in the fall time, so it was getting cooler, and thats probably why the swelling went down so fast. Anyway, winter came, and her leg was swollen again, and wasnt healing properly- she did have proudflesh, i guess because she tore it so bad and the muscle tissue was injured so bad, that she got proudflesh. our winters are very cold here(im talkin like -50) so its really hard to get a vet out, they were booked up until spring time and i couldnt get one in  so i just figured, "u know, since its so cold,im going to leave her leg alone and keep putting that vet cream on it," so sure enough in the spring time her leg was all healed up and all that was left was a scar, now its grown in though and everything and i guess the muscle did repair itself after a long hard winter. she did have proudflesh for a while, but it wasnt that severe i guess, just the cut was.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I have used Equaide on Walka to combat the proud flesh that was develping without injuring the healthy tissue around it. Was very happy with the results and you would never know he was injured , hardly a scar.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Is there any way perhaps that you might be able to benefactor the vet? If not (cause I know we're not all made of money though I absolutely wish we were) I second the Equaide and lots and lots of attention.


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

How old is this cut? Is the proud cut just starting to form or is it already formed and grown over? I use Apple Cidar Vinegar, if you dont know already its a natural inflammatory, the vinegar in it kills off any infection. Its great for humans too! If you look it up online you will be shocked of itsa use, its amazing stuff. Its great for every cut including puncture wounds. I have seen babies have there chests ripped open by whatever they got into and apple cidar vinegar healed it up without a scar within a very very short time. Its truly amazing stuff and its inexpensive and you can trust it will clean and heal every wound. Now the trick to proud flesh and preventing it, is to try and stop it before it starts. So you would spray the apple cidar vinegar on and then pack it with ground black pepper everyday which is naturally going to eat proud flesh while keeping it clean. A joint that is always moving such as the knee you are going to want to keep it soft so that every time she takes a step its not ripping it open and it can heal so use vaseline. 

1.apple cidar vinegar
2.vaseline
3.black pepper

Dont be afrraid to use this stuff! If shes got it dirty you can rinse it first with water then do these 3 steps at least twice a day if you can. I am not kidding about this stuff, you will be shocked how amazing she looks within a week depending on the cut and how deep it is. Good luck!


----------



## zanytactics (Sep 8, 2007)

baking soda mixed with water to make a paste. Apply to the wound and wrap if needed to keep it on. Change daily. 

This was suggested by my vet many years ago, and I've seen it work time and time again. It's very inexpensive and it works.


----------

